# Flashing, Baby tins, junction between garage roof and siding of main house



## DadmanIL (7 mo ago)

Our roof was recently replaced and we have an issue/concern with flashing,baby tins, junction between garage roof and siding of main house.
Roof was completely replaced in 2006 and again a couple weeks ago. Complete tear-off each time.
I don't have "before" pics, but the attached pics are now. It seems to me that the flashing/baby tins are uneven and are causing the siding to be pushed up in some places and so the bottom line of the siding is not straight It was not like this before, and we haven't been able to find any house in our area where it looks like this.
The roofer is being responsive and says they will fix the other issue (3rd pic), but I would like some additional feedback if possible!
Thanks!


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

They butchered your step flashing


----------



## BrayanBarrett (5 mo ago)

Hi there. I have the same problem. Because of this roof issue, my house sign crashed, so I need a new one. Any advice would be highly appreciated. TIA


----------



## KailaElliott (4 mo ago)

I had the same issue. I found nothing better than calling a roofer that had installed the roof before. We were lucky to have a responsible roofer, so he fixed everything for free. As for a house sign, I have a friend who works at Bali&Boo. He creates perfect signs. Have a look House Signs. Last birthday he got me one of those signs as a birthday present. That was one of the best presents on that day. I hope I’ve helped you. Anyway, keep us updated on your issue. Everything’s gonna be OK. Best wishes to you and your roof.


----------

